# Looking for buddy to do sugar withdrawal with!



## lama321

Hi All,

I am sure I need to give up refined sugar (I have infection related infertility)! And generally improve my diet to help with TTC.. hard to do when I just feel so crap and crave chocolate and cake all the time! And I make a mean cupcake 

I also want to increase exercise levels.

Perhaps might even try a detox. Am about to hit the antobiotics again and want to make sure they have the best chance of kicking any remaining infection this time!

Does anyone want to buddy up so we can encourage each other to keep going with it?

Also any positive stories where this has helped you would be much appreciated! I know one friend who got pregnant every time she started an exercise regime...

Thanks,

Lama


----------



## LuckyE

Hey lama, I would love to buddy up. 

I lost a lot of weight before my 2nd IVF only to put it all back on after a BFN. 

4 weeks ago, I started getting my act together and I cut out sugar for about 3 weeks then caved and had a week long sugar binge. it was terrible! I was pouring pineapple juice down my throat, scoffing toblerones and biscuits! I even ate my 5 year old nieces sweets!!! 

I am back on it as of yesterday, although I have a posh dinner on Thursday and have to say no to the dessert. Really need to be strong.

LuckyE


----------



## L_ouise

There are loads of alternatives to refined sugar xx


----------



## Sumand

Can I join you?

I am a chocoholic and hae just had to replace the dairy milk caramel (big bar!) that I have just polished off so my oh doesnt flip when he realises ive eaten it all without sharing!  

I really need to do this, i lost a stone before my icsi in Sept this year, now im well on the way to putting it all back on  

i've found Truvia is a really good sweetener (I hate the taste of sweeteners normally)

S xxx


----------



## goldbunny

i tried giving up sugar once but that was many years ago. i felt better for it but i couldn't keep it up at the time. now i'm hopelessly addicted to the stuff and seriously need to cut down. I know because i tried telling myself i'd diet in october and i managed only 7 days, entirely down to sugar addiction.

one tip from last time i tried is cherry tomatoes - you can eat them like sweets (put a bowl in the fridge for when you go to raid it..) but obviously they're just natural sugar.. once you do manage to cut sugar down it's amazing what will taste really sweet. good luck.

oh and beware labelling that says 'no _added_ sugar' sometimes all kinds of things are buried under that disguise.. look at the nutritional label and see the total amount of sugar. Also things like meat, pasta sauce etc can have sugar in.. it's not always the obvious stuff.


----------



## mrs_X

i detoxed using jason vale's 7 day detox and i find i no longer crave sweet stuff any more. i used to drink lots of sweet tea and can't stand the stuff any more.

i lost 4 stone to get to this stage. i put on lots of weight after replacing cigarettes with cake despite always preferring savoury before. after the detox, i'm not a huge fan of sweets anymore and seem to be having more savoury cravings again


----------



## Maria00

Hello ladies, I am desperately trying to stay away from sugar, but I'm not succeeding. With the gloomy weather outside, all I want is something sweet.  

I tried eating nuts, fruits and cherry tomatoes whenever I crave sweets, but still not working.  

Mrs_X, what is jason vale's 7 day detox?


----------



## Jomo20

Hi Ladies,

I'm trying to prepare my body for the next round of IVF in the new year. I wanted to find something that would help me detox, lose a bit of weight, get rid of my sugar cravings and just generally give me more energy. I'm doing something called C9, which is a 9 day cleanse and is a good way to get rid of the toxins from your body and help rid your sugar cravings. I'm currently on day 3 and I have no sugar cravings, I have lost 3lbs, my skin looks so much better (I suffer from Psoriasis) and I have bags of energy.

If anyone wants to know more about it, let me know and I can PM you the details.

Good luck ladies with your journey

Jomo xx


----------



## Maria00

Jomo, just send you a PM.


----------



## mrs_X

Jason vale does juice diets. really easy to do and all natural fruit & vegetable juices so gives you lots of nutrients and goodness while detoxing all the toxins and addictions that your body has. easy to follow and you aren't left hungry either. great for weight loss too


----------



## Maria00

Thanks you, Mrs_X. Will look into it.


----------



## LuckyE

Jomo please can you send the info to me, too?

Had my dinner I was talking to last night and I had 2 desserts!


----------



## rmatz

I am not perfect with it, but I drastically cut my sugar after my failed IVFs.  I did it because I was having lots of nerve pain (am a diabetic). Even though my numbers were good, I was in pain when I used insulin. My doc didn't believe me, so I decided the only way I could stop the pain was to not need to use insulin. The only way to not need insulin, was to control my diabetes through diet: low carb, which very low sugar tends to accomplish that. 

So, I started. I used myfitnesspal.com to track and tried to keep my sugar below 30 grams a day INCLUDING fruit and what is already in something (I checked lots of labels). When I got a sugar craving, I ate fruit.  I avoided breads as it was easier to achieve my goal without it. I did/do eat rice occasionally, even white rice, but in smaller portions.

Sugar is everywhere. It is in most sauces, dressings and store bought items. This was not easy.

But it worked. I lost about 20-22 lbs in a few months.  There were days early on that I slipped up. I remember eating a whole back of taffy in one sitting. My goal was 1500 calories a day (got easier after the first week or so). That bag of taffy was more than my daily allowance   I sometimes went over, I worked out some but not a lot. I did not panic when I slipped, though. I just woke up the next day with a clean slate and a desire to reach my goal. Even with the slips, my weight dropped and it did not feel like torture, though harder at first.  I think not panicking when I slipped up was extremely important to my overall success.  

So, I got pregnant naturally in September. My doc says the weight loss had a lot to do with it. I also think the quality of my eggs were probably better from my better nutrition.  I have PCOS and while so many people link it to weight, I think too many underestimate the negative role sugar has on hormones and the female reproductive system. It is my belief that my growing little bean is a direct result of less sugar in my body because my egg came on time and was better quality due to my hard work.  I always told myself when tempted: my healthis more important than that moment of pleasure something sweet will give me.

I am eating a bit of sugar/bread now but only when my blood sugar is low. I struggled with cravings the first week, but still try to have fresh fruit on hand for when they come.  While fruit is better than refined sugar, it still affects blood glucose/insulin which also affects hormones if you have PCOS, so try to be careful with that too, but at least fruit has nutrients/fiber.  

I hope this helps. I try not to preach too much about it, as not many people want to hear it, but since this was a thread directly about it, I hope it is okay.  

Just take it one day at a time. You can do anything one day/one meal at a time.  The reward is so worth it!


----------



## rmatz

I mean no disrespect, but I'd be careful of juices. They usually end up having no fiber and mostly sugar. The benefits of veggies are partly related to the work the body has to do to break it down. This is elminated with juicing. It also converts to sugar in your blood much faster. 

The same goes for heating things.  My diabetes doc said the longer something is in the heat, the more it is broken down and the sooner it becomes sugar in your body.

The best 'cleanse' you can do is exercise and drink lots of water. Costs almost nothing.  The only way to have no cravings, in a healthy way, is to go through the hard days of eliminating sugar from your diet. The way the brain reacts to sugar has been compared to the way it reacts to heroin.  You get addicted. As long as it is in there, you will have cravings for more.  The more you have, the stronger the cravings.  Sure, meds or herbs may reduce your appetite, but when you stop using those things, will the cravings come back?  They always did for me.


----------



## LuckyE

Rmaz - I use my fitness pal, too. 30 grams of sugar is very low. That is different from 30 grams of carbs right? 

I am wondering if anyone can help. I am about to start IVF, I have put it off the last month due to my worrying that I have been eating too much sugar, which would affect egg quality. I have been sporadically successful but no way near as successful as my previous IVF round. I am worried that I will have bad eggs this round yet, if I put it off until January, I will be 42. I am not sure which is the lesser evil. 

Shall I do IVF now because my eggs will be younger even if I've eaten a lot of sugar? Or wait 2 months and they'll be even worse quality?

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## rmatz

Hi 

On my way out the door but more later. But yes, 30 grams of sugar is only sugar, not carbs. Carbs can be higher, but try for healthy ones. I mean less than 30 of sugar, including fruit. Again, if you go over, not to panic. It is a goal. It is doable with diligence. Gets a lot easier when the cravings go.


----------



## rmatz

Lucky, 

Sorry I only answered in part last time. We had to get to the mechanic to pick up our car before it closed.

I am not sure what to say about whether or not to do IVF.  Though, I imagine two months might not make a difference, but at 41/42 it might? It's different for different people.

What I will say is that while I believe my eggs were better with less sugar, there are plenty of women who have successful ivfs without eliminating sugar.  It may be true for me, but not a factor for others. So, there is no guarantee it will not work just because you have been eating sugar.  I am not 100% sure the sugar affects egg quality. It's just my belief. The only part that I am sure of is that it affects ovulation and hormone levels in some women (PCOS).

I really recommend talking to your doctor about whether or not the two months will make a difference and starting right now to reduce sugar. Every day making good choices is a day closer to better health.  If your doc says the two months won't matter, perhaps take them to get yourself on more solid ground. I know the breaks I took between cycles were very necessary even for my mental health, as well as physical.  

Then, the healthier you are if you get pregnant, the better for the baby.  I can tell you that even though I had gotten much healthier before getting pregnant, the adjustments I need to make with my diabetes make me very anxious. Being afraid that my bad choices might affect my child is not nice. If I hadn't already had a system in place, I don't know how I'd manage now.  

If your doc says it is better not to wait the two months, share your concerns about how much sugar you eat. Perhaps ask your doctor to check your insulin levels and do a three month (H A1c test, I think it's called) to see if your sugar eating is affecting your levels. You may be lucky and have a strong pancreas/liver and not have too many consequences. 

If they find irregularities, perhaps you can be prescribed medication to help while you are cycling. If they do not find anything worrisome, you can move forward without too much anxiety and make changes for the future without worrying about the past.

Luckily, while sugar is unhealthy for everyone, some people can eat a lot without having too many health problems. My husband is like that. No issues and a giant sweet tooth. He only started gaining weight as he's gotten older, but all of his blood work is perfect usually.

Just take it step by step.  Avoid getting calories from liquids if you can. Be careful of even diet products/sodas.  The sodium makes you hungrier and the artificial sweetners can create similar problems in your body as real sugar.  That said, I only was able to give up diet pepsi once I got pregnant.  So, just do your best. Every step towards the goal is progress.  Progress not perfection is what is important.  

When you crave something sweet, reach for fruit. And another thing that helps me is not to think so much about what I can't eat, but to make an effort to include things I should eat.  Like I make an effort to eat veggies at least once a day, more if possible.  I hope that will include something green if I can.  I try hard to think of filling my day with healthy foods instead of thinking of what I can't have.

And again, do not panic if you slip up. Just start over the next meal or day. So many people end up giving up because they get too down on themselves or think of the big picture. I never thought about the 50 lbs I needed to lose (still need to lose 25). I thought about eating healthily for the day/meal. The weight and health benefits just naturally followed.

I hope I've helped!


----------



## mrs_X

The detox is meant as a 7 day detox to break habits and detox the body of toxins. There are other methods to continue on if you choose. 
There is fibre present in the detox in the form of wheat grass. I've been doing it for a while alongside boot camp. At boot camp we have our body diagnostics taken by a machine which works out water, fat, muscle and various other things. All these checks have been positive and healthy and going in the right direction, no negative effects from a juice diet so far. You can always juice fur breakfast & lunch and have a healthy meal in the evening too


----------



## LuckyE

thanks Rmatz. There's a lot to digest. I will. definitely start the sugar thing tomorrow. I looked at my fitness pal entries and when I'm good, my sugar is very low. Under 20 grams. It's just the sugar sprees I worry about - I'm a comfort eater so I need to tackle the emotional side, too with hypnotherapy. Hope it works. 

Mrs x - thanks. I really like the idea of wheatgrass in the juice. I think I'm going to have a juice for brekkie as I don't have a lot of veggies. How long is your bootcamp for? I think I'm going to go to one in Feb. It's quite a cheap one and doesn't seem as detailed as yours.


----------



## rmatz

Again, no disrespect meant. If that is what works for you, then that is what is right for you.  

There are many people who have digestive issues who can't eat solids, so I know it is not dangerous or anything like that.  Just my docs do not recommend it for the reasons I mentioned.  I guess anything for seven days is sustainable. I am just more inclined to stick with developing new daily habits.

Again, what is right is what works for you.  There is no one right answer for everyone, generally speaking, though I would say there are some things that are clearly not good for anyone.

All the best to you. My goal was to share my own experience and show that it doesn't require extra money or special concoctions or working out like an athlete. Move more, eat less, avoid sugar. It works.


----------



## LuckyE

PROGRESS NOT PERFECTION 

This is going to be my mantra!


----------



## rmatz

You're welcome Lucky.

If you are usually under 20 grams that is really good.  I heard a nutritionist say that our bodies can handle a 80% good, 20% not so good ratio. The problem with society is that it is usually turned around. We eat badly 80% of the time and have spells of eating well only 20% of the time. 

Yes, developing good habits to deal with the anxiety helps a lot.  I started getting out of the house when I got upset. Whether it was going to the gym, a walk, a drive or even to the movies, I removed myself from the situation.  

it's hard to break a pattern without replacing the action with a healthier alternative. It is easier to exchange the bad choice with a good one than just to try to stop doing it altogether, if that makes sense.  Again, not beating yourself up over slips, but with time the repetition of the new healthier way of dealing with things will become the norm and feel more natural.

It's hard, but possible.  Find something non-food related that comforts you and it will help


----------



## rmatz

Good mantra!!  

No need to beat yourself up, just work towards a goal. I imagine you already do better than you give yourself credit for.


----------



## LisaL29

Can I join?!

Can't believe I saw this thread whilst beating myself up for eating shortbread and googling all ways to help pcos symptoms!

Being a pcos sufferer I know all about the damage of sugar.  Not trying to get pregnant but would really love to loose weight and feel less sluggish 

Anyhows I returned to work from maternity 7 wks ago and the other 2 girls in the office and myself started a diet, every week we weigh in and whoever is the "biggest loser" (gaining or not losing the most that is)! Pays £2. So 5 wks in I've lost 2lb   but the other 2 have gained 1lb and lost only 1lb!  They're not motivated and this this isn't helping my motivation.

Regarding fertility.  I once went strict on my diet.  Drank green tea every day, ate flaxseed every day, eliminated sugar, caffeine completely, ate pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds, fruit, fish.......really went strict and I restored normal ovulation and brought 16wk periods to 5-6 wk periods, however we had male factor too so I never conceived.

I believe a lot can be done to aid your fertility with a change of diet and lifestyle.

I'm not trying for another baby but I wudnt be disappointed if it happened (tho it won't with our male factor) but I really want the feel good factor of lifestyle change 

But I need a lot of encouragement to get going!


----------



## LuckyE

Welcome LisaL. 

How can we encourge each other? Do you think we should check in with our sugar?

check in with how much exercise we plan to do each week and try to encourage that? I know it's easy for me to plan exercise and then blow it out. But when I lost the last lot of weight I hardly did any exercise but cut out loads of carbs. However, it all came back on when I started eating carbs... 

I have said I am going swimming today and tomorrow compensate for my sugar binge today and 2 desserts yesterday.  I really hope I can do it. I will let you all know...

I am aiming for 2lbs loss this week. 

LuckyE


----------



## LisaL29

Oh check in or something please!  Havnt started off well today.  Walkers shortbread

Just logged it on myfitnesspal and they day it's 300cal 16.8 fat and 34.4 carbs   going to try hard to make it up the rest of today

Another good app is Runtastic, when you go exercising outdoors it follows you on gps, your speed, distance etc. 

My dad is a health freak, he alone keeps holland and barrett trading!  But he always gives off to me about sugar (and salt which is another I need to kick to ease bloating). He says it runs down your immune system and leaves you more open to colds and flu's, which I agree with as I'd get everything going.  He also says it's bad for the skin and complexion, but with all that it's still a difficult habit to kick.

I joined the gym with one of the girls in work too (couldn't not really you step out our office door, 2 steps and your there.  I only go once per week (today I'm sore all over so it's working) but instructor said "no good you coming here if you're not going to back it up with diet". Also need to do more at home.  I used to jog and quick walk, I always enjoyed that so going try aand do that twice per week.

For anyone with pcos, rmatz, have you ever heard or tried D Chiro Inositol?  I only see it on amazon but apparently it's the best, I've ordered some

Lisa x


----------



## LuckyE

Lisa - your breakfast made me    . 

Yesterday I ate a whole tub of Ben and Jerry's frozen yoghurt. I dread to put that on my fitness pal. So I'm just writing that day off ! .  And I was only meant to have a bit. 

34 carbs ins't bad. And you can claw it back today with your other meals.  Just make sure you keep the carbs low for the rest of the day. Like rmatz said, if you feel like eating sugar, go for fruit. I am keeping an orange on standby today. 

If I started off badly and managed to have a good rest of the day, I'd be so proud of myself. As when I go off piste. I tend to go completely out of control, which is worse. 

So just try to get back on it for the next two meals.  

I think it's great that you go to the gym once a week. it's something. I work from home so mine is a bit of a schelp to get to.

I was going to blow swimming out today but then I saw your post and decided that I am going to go. Burn off that frozen youghurt. 

Have a party tonight. So it's a big challenge. Will let you know how I go. 

I, too, have heard lots of good things about inositol and pcos....

LuckyE


----------



## LisaL29

Lucky E  Ben and jerrys don't!!  Love their ice cream

I think a fertility check list would be good! 

Like cut out sugar/carbs, eat our 5 a day, eat fertility enhancing foods (avacado, flaxseed, virgin oil, nuts (almonds) banana, eggs, shellfish, salmon, mackerel) exercise, water, limited alcohol, our Vits and minerals, virgin oil.  Thing is I love eating like this and being healthy and the good feeling that comes along with it, I never felt better when I was eating like that and to have AF go from 16wks to 5-6 was fab, but I just cannot get frickn started!  And that's it it's getting started once you're a week in it becomes addictive and easy to do ESPECIALLY when you see results.

We should have the men start too!  I didn't get much compliance with DP he reduced alcohol and quit smoking and took the 100 Vits I gave him and that was enough to increase sperm count from 50 thousand to 1mil+ also improved motality.  We were making these changes incase our frozen embie didn't work, in prep for starting new treatment, he got analysis done at beginning as we were freezing sperm due to his illness and it was poor, we started healthy lifestyle and froze that sample as it greatly improved.  FET worked so all good lifestyle went to pot!  A lot of what we suffer can be helped along with lifestyle changes.  That thought should be enough to keep us focused.

I'd love another baby but DP wouldn't (terminal illness, understandable) but I want to be living healthy again just to feel good.  Havnt had AF return and LO is almost 9mths, I know a healthy plan would fix that.

#feelingmotivated!


----------



## mrs_X

LuckyE said:


> thanks Rmatz. There's a lot to digest. I will. definitely start the sugar thing tomorrow. I looked at my fitness pal entries and when I'm good, my sugar is very low. Under 20 grams. It's just the sugar sprees I worry about - I'm a comfort eater so I need to tackle the emotional side, too with hypnotherapy. Hope it works.
> 
> Mrs x - thanks. I really like the idea of wheatgrass in the juice. I think I'm going to have a juice for brekkie as I don't have a lot of veggies. How long is your bootcamp for? I think I'm going to go to one in Feb. It's quite a cheap one and doesn't seem as detailed as yours.


Hi luckyE

I go to one in Milton Keynes that is part of the fit body franchise. Their sessions are 40 mins of group personal training moving around stations on a timed basis. They supply all the nutritional advice you want and you have a monthly diagnostic check which checks on your progess and gives you exercises and calorie intake that your body needs to maintain itself. It's really good, the group is very motivating.


----------



## LuckyE

Thanks Mrs X. I will look into it. I have gym membership, though and I think they do that type of thing in one of their classes so I'll try to take those classes. 

32 grams of sugar today. AND I went swimming! 
Really pleased with myself. How did you go Lisa?

ps. Your LO is so cute!


----------



## LisaL29

Thanks lucky E he's a wee mischief!

Went well yesterday, tho I think I have to attribute that more to having zero time!  My dads in hospital for a hip op so we went to visit yesterday and with traffic and what not it was after 8 before we got home, Zack was fed, bathed settled, my friend then came before heading out and I was that tired I didn't think about eating, which was bad because I near ate my arm off this morning!  Tho managed to resist

So I had coffee, egg & onion sandwiches and a walkers choc chip cookie at hospital (they were free how could I not)!  My cousin is a butcher and he and his son are mean cooks, everything is delicious!  They bake also so I have to close my eyes in his shop!  Anyhows they make these ready made salads with homemade potato salad, my mum had got one so I ate that at about 11pm last night and that was my days good but bad eating in that I prob didn't have enough calories which means I'll more than make it up today!

So far not a bad start, banana and one if those darn hospital cookies threw themselves in my bag tut tut      

My mums making dinner so the hurdle there will be the stuffing

Good on the swimming!  I had a walk this morning.

So myfitnesspal tells me my sugar goal per day is 46grams is that ok?

Lisax


----------



## rmatz

Great job, Lucky!

I slipped up yesterday. I think it's the hormone and cravings. Well, starting over today!

Lisa, my goal of 30 was already a bit more than what is recommended.

I found this online: http://www.md-health.com/How-Many-Grams-Of-Sugar-Per-Day.html

This recommendation, though, does not include fruits, but added sugars (any food where sugar is on the list of ingredients, sugar in tea or other beverages).

There seem to be two organizations listed: the American Heart Association and the World Health Organization.
They seem to have slightly different recommendations. One says only 6 teaspoons (24 g) a day of added sugar. The other says your added sugar calories should not be more than 10% of your daily calories. I think it's the percentage one I used for my goal. Also, my diabetes factored in.

So, considering all of that 42 seems like a lot if it's added sugar, but not too bad if it is all from fruit and you have no health issues. It would be too much for me, but there were days I did have that many. A very large banana has about 35 grams on it's own :/

I manually changed my settings on MFP to track my total carbs, protein and fat (though I don't stress over fat), as well as sugar. I aim for only 45% of my calories from Carbs total, including the sugar. I was on 1500 calories but I've upped it to 1900 while pregnant, for maintenance instead of weight loss.

With my goals I managed to have at least one or two fresh fruit servings every day, but avoided breads and potatoes. I loved having fresh berries (it was mostly duing the summer) or a peach or two. These beauties were my treats!

Best of luck ladies!


----------



## LuckyE

Yes, really pleased with myself! 

Hey, at my party on Thursday, I met someone who is diabetic and was advocating a low carb diet as he'd managed his diabetes and was no longer taking metformin or injecting. I wasn't sure which. My brother is type B diabetic and he came off the drugs after cutting down on carbs (not as much as this other guy but big time for him as he's a carboholic). 

rmatz - it must be hard when you're pregnant with those extra hormones about. Well done. 

I would like to set MFP manually. At the moment it's 1280 cals, which I occasionally meet. I'm not too fussed about that though. What's more important are the carbs - and now the sugar. 

I aim for under 100g of carbs. Should I set it to this and 30 g sugar? Not sure what fat but I'm happy with a high fat diet (good fats - coconut oil, olive oil, avocado, nuts etc)  Any advice would be good. 

Lisa - well done for resisting this morning. And the walk. What's your score so far with the sugar on MFP?


----------



## rmatz

Hi Lucky,

Yes, it is hard with diabetes and hormones! Very  I also have fibromyalgia and cooking healthy meals can sometimes take more energy than I have. It takes a lot flexibility but discipline.

You can play around with the percentage until it matches the grams you want.  For me, 45% of 1900 calories equals 190 grams of carbs.  Obviously, 100 grams is a higher percentage of 1200 calories.  I had tried 1200 at first, but found I went over way too often and so was in the long run detrimental.  At 1500 it was more realistic and I still lost weight (more than the app predicted) and I didn#t feel deprived.  When I aimed for 1200 I deprived myself and ended up binging more often.

don't forget to log your exercise. I even logged working in the kitchen. Then, those days, I was able to eat a bit more quilt free.


----------



## lama321

Wow so many replies, great 

Oops I forgot to turn on notify so have only just dicovered them! Will get reading 

I managed a week with barely any slip ups... also started a diary on here. Had a pretty tough week so glad I stuck to it! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=329555.0

I am beginning to weaken a little so I'll go read all your posts now,

thanks for the replies!

Lama


----------



## lama321

Well I didn't realise a link between PCOS and sugar, I was told I had mild PCOS recently hmm wonder if this will help.

We bought an exercise bike so I have been on that 30 min on Sat, 30 min on Sun, 10 min tonight but more intensive. Thing keeps telling me my heart rate is 74 no matter what I do.. not sure I believe it I was pushing hard tonight (be it for 10 min!  )

I tried those green smoothies people on ** keep going on about this morning. spinach, fruit and I add natural yogurt and an egg... preferred it without the spinach tbh! Could manage half of it but I made too much this morning.

I have given up alcohol again, I am lucky this does not bother me too much. I have never liked coffee and have switched to decaf tea.

I plan to give this no sugar thing a break at Christmas so I am focussing on that, not forever just till christmas. Hoping by then I feel enough benefits that I will restart in Jan. Someone put jaffa cakes in front of me last week.... oh the cravings! Lol the other night I actually dreamed (at least I hope it was a dream!) that I just couldn't stop eating cookies!!!!

I am starving all the time no matter how much healthy food I eat though! I know a few blocks of chocolate would satisfy me... sigh.

Keep up the good work girls! 

We can do this


----------



## LuckyE

Hi All

Hello Lama. So glad you can join us!

Yesterday had 6 g of sugar but 107 g of carbs (had a handful of chips in there as well ). So it's okayish. Trying to stick to 70 g of carbs. Today is anohter day! Out and about all day so it'll be tricky...

How's everyone else doing?

Lama, well done for exercising on the bike.  . If you're hungry, fill up on the good fats. Coconut oil, avocado, nuts. (My sins are nuts.... but have moved from cashew to pistachio as they are less carby)

Yes, the plan is over christmas to get one of those stepper things so I can be doing it for half an hour a day whilst watching TV.  My sister does this - she's a fitness freak now but she's lost so much weight she looks fab. 

Alcohol is easy for me this time. Although I have a wedding and christmas drinks coming up.... will have a break at christmas, too, though.


----------



## LuckyE

Hi guys, it's me again. 

Really wanted to comfort eat today due to number of reasons but instead took myself off to a boxing session. Didn't manage to box as I turned up 20 mins late and felt a little intimidated but afterwards the desire to eat loads of choccies had gone! So happy. 

Tomorrow is circuit training - the boxing class was a bit much for me. Need to be a little bit fitter before I give it a go. 

29 g of sugar today which included 2 thornton choccies and a graze box treat. I felt really indulgent....  

Hope every one is doing well. xx


----------



## lama321

Well done lucky for getting through the chocolate cravings!

Not sure I can get my ass on the exercise bike tonight... but resisted the 7up on the table when we were out for sushi  Must have had a little sugar in the tamago sushi though  

Good luck with the circuit training tomorrow... you can do it! 

I will get back on the bike tomorrow...


----------



## lama321

Hello all,

How did today go? 

I made the mistake of baking with my wee boy today. All those smells of freshly baked cakes... so far I have resisted (not entirely sure I'll last the evening!). 

Planning to get back on the bike tonight though,

Hope you all had a good day


----------



## LuckyE

Yay lama!
Well done for keeping away from those cookies! Not sure I could.. 

Circuit training was HARD! But I did it. Am turnign up on Monday. It's a nice group of people. Really friendly.

did well today with carbs and sugar. Although overall calorie content high. But I am pleased. 

Lama, did you get on the bike?


----------



## lama321

Hi Lucky

Well done on the circuit training.. sounds like hard work!

Just waiting for "How to get away with murder" on the TV... then I'll be back on the bike... will try and push a bit harder tonight  

Still resisting cake temptation. I find the thought that as long as they are there I could eat one but as soon as I do I won't be able to uneat it and I think that has delayed me enough to get over the cravings! Last night I wanted chocolate but managed to just smell it.. lol how sad am I!?

Also just had a thought. Last night I slept soooo well!!!! Better than I have slept in ages. I was experiencing quite a few depresion-like symptoms lack of concentration and feeling tired etc and I cannot remember the last time I slept 8 hours in a row without waking in the night (of course the flee bites don't help... joys of life in Chile!). Any way I am wondering if it is related to the reduced sugar

Fingers crossed that continues I even slept through my husband showering and leaving... whooppeee 

Right off to hop on the bike


----------



## lama321

Thanks for the encouragement Lucky... reading about your circuit training  

I did 30 min again but pushed harder, 15km and 230 cal apparently I suspect they are not entirely reliable figures but am just trying to do better each time and that is definately better   Worked up a fair bit of a sweat!

Now starving so having poached eggs and a berry smoothy with avacado and cucumber! No cake for me


----------



## LuckyE

Smelling chocolate and not eating it? Again, not sure I could. Would be tempting fate.   
Your breakfast sounds scrummy. What are the proportions of the ingredients?

Yeah, it's about improving fitness. I realised how unfit I was when doing circuit training. In my mind I thought I was really fit!!


----------



## lama321

Yeah I was surprised thought it was tempting fate too (it was pretty high cocoa solid choc so figured if I slipped up then not too bad) with the chocolate craving but I could get past it just with the smell  I am seriously terrorfied of this infection so seems to be making staying away from sugar better and I do think I am starting to feel better now.

Hee hee that was supper  I want to build up some muscle in my legs so eating protein after exercise is good I believe.

For the smoothy I used: Juice of 1/2 large orange, couple of strawberries, few frozen bluberries, probably around 6cm chunk of cucumber with the skin cut off, 1/8 avocado, 60g plain yoghurt. (sometimes I add a raw egg - makes it frothy but was already eatng 2 last night!, mint, spinach)

Read here for more smoothy advice... http://iquitsugar.com/smoothie-freaks-youve-making-smoothies-wrong/

Ooh I also made up a sugar free muffin recipe will post later.


----------



## lama321

Spotting 9 DPO... sorry cake required  

and two pieces of chocolate


----------



## LuckyE

So sorry, Lama. You deserve the chocolatexx


----------



## LuckyE

Hey, how's everyone doing?


----------



## lama321

Hi Lucky,

How are you doing?

Thanks for the hugs, seems like a bad cycle this month 

I'm frazzled... fertility stress... immigration stress and now work stress! Didn't do great yesterday either (a dessert, a cookie and a sweet! ) But determined to get back on track!

Not sure I'm going to have much time for the exercise bike feel like I am way behind on my work with my mind just wandering to fertility thoughts for so much of the day. But guess it is important to release some of the stress!

Hope you are doing well,

Lama x


----------



## lama321

Hey Lucky,

How are you doing?

Did you get back to circuit training yesterday?

Lama


----------



## LuckyE

shirked on the circuit training. My excuse - coming down with a bit of a cold... . 

Today got taken out to lunch - had a lovely salad (no croutons) but then had a chocolate brownie and icecream. Think that's more that 30g of sugar.... otherwise been keeping under 30 g...

Am obsessed too, with fertility. So hard not to be. I am hoping I can relax a bit more over christmas. 

Am going away for a few days but when i come back. I'm back on the exercise. Want to lose 5lbs. 

How about doing the bike every other day for 15 minutes? Or twice a week? Better than nothing?


----------



## lama321

Yeah I will get back on the bike (tomorrow after meeting with boss!) I have also been feeling rubbish / a bit sick so much so it even got my hopes up a little but AF arrived today... I'm sure it is bad to do strenuous exercise at this time!  

Well done with sticking to the under 30g most days.
Hope you are feeling better and have a nice few days away.


----------



## LuckyE

Not gone yet, so thought I'd check in. 

Yesterday was good. Today I am Sooooo hungry and want choccies but I am trying my hardest. Gonna try to fill up with nuts (I have cherry tomatoes but I want something heavier)

Hope you are feeling better. My cold has gone! x
Next week is exercise week.


----------



## lama321

Sometimes only chocolate will fill the gap   And I read that you are supposed to feel less hungry giving up sugar! PAH!

Oops had a bit of a ritter sport marzipan (my fav!) binge last night while working till 2am... definately back on the bike tonight 

Glad you are feeling better, so am I... hopefully just body playing tricks. Rather paranoid these days illness wise.

Yes lets go for super exercise week next week!


----------



## LuckyE

thought I'd come on to catch up. 

Ritter Sport! What are we like with sugar!   I have had chocolate for 3 days in a row. (today another chocolate brownie!) So much for the sugar thing. I think it's slowly creeping back in. 

SOOOOO from tomorrow I am going to stop with the chocolate until December 18th, when I have a wedding to go to. I have bought some cherry tomatoes (bleurgh) but really want to do it. 

And up the exercise next week, once I'm back - BIG TIME. What's your goal before christmas? How many times on the bike??


----------



## LuckyE

Hey lama, how ar eyou doing? I had 41g sugar today. It's okay. Will aim for less tomorrow. 
Hope you're well x


----------



## lama321

Hi Lucky, 

Did you hae a nice trip?

Haven't been back on the bike but went for a good walk today and worked up a sweat 

Yeah I need to work on the sugar too.. it is hard!

Are you going back to circuit training this week?

Lama x


----------



## LuckyE

Am back. Diet not good at all. Been drowning my sorrows but now I'm pulling myelf together. 
Tomorrow is a new start. I should go circuit training.....
I think I will... I am going to FORCE myself. AND gym on Friday and swimming on Sat or Sunday!

You gonna go on the bike?


----------



## lama321

Hi Lucky,

looks like we both fell off the wagon together! Made cupcakes and bought biscuits and can't stop eating them   Really bummed I am having to wait till Jan for HSG. 

Ok yes let get back on track... bike tonight! No more cakes and biscuits (starting tomorrow ;-) )

Yes yes go to the circuit training! You can do it!


----------



## lama321

Ok gave away the last cupcake and offering out the biscuits to get rid of the temptation


----------



## LuckyE

well done Lama! 

AFM - Had chocolate today. BUT I am determined to get back on the wagon...

Did not go and eat biscuits even though they are just sitting there... all that sugar.

Planning a healthy dinner tonight. 

Okay, it's too rainy to go out to circuit training.... (I know...)And I want to tidy up a bit and sort myself out having just come back.  

Tomorrow will be a good day. 

ps. back on the serrapepatase for this month. I might do my HSG next month - depends when my AF falls.  
Why do you have to wait to jan for your HSG?


----------



## lama321

Hi Lucky,

Sorry missed your reply.. I've not been on here in a while.

Well circuit training is good but tidying up can burn calories too  Put some music on and turn it into exercise! Hee when forgetfull-ness and stairs come in handy... we have a lot of stairs, 4 levels including the garden!

How is it going? I've not been doing well but been feeling more positive despite being a little podgier! 

The clinic I go to has to arrange the HSG between the secretaries the doctor and the room and well they would struggle to organise a P*** up in a brewery! They made me wait till day 1 but they need more warning if I want it before ovulation... luckily I think I can bypass the secretaries (fingers crossed) but doc is away over xmas when my next opportunity would be.

Just found this article online thought I would share:

" A sugar burner is just what it sounds like: your body runs on glucose for fuel. That might sound ideal, but it also means your body doesn't go near your fat reserves to look for fuel. Why should it, since your body runs on a steady supply of carbs?

Becoming a fat burner literally means your body shifts from glucose as its primary fuel source to fat. Suddenly, you don't need to graze every few hours. Your hormones will work with you to lose weight and stay lean. You discover what it feels like to feel full again. Simply put, becoming a fat burner is your secret weapon against cravings and hunger for fast, lasting fat loss. "

http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-16426/are-you-a-sugar-burner-or-a-fat-burner.html

Hopefully will help me to understand my body and eat less sugar... rather too much of it around at this time of year!

Hope you are doing ok and are looking forward to Christmas.

Lama x


----------



## LuckyE

Hey Lama, just saw your message. Great to hear from you. I haven't been doing too well either. But I am back on it. 

Yes, when I cut out on sugar and fill up on nuts and protein. I am never hungry. When I eat sugar like yesterday. It's suddenly like I hvae to have more and more. I had 4 chocolate bars yesterday and I didn't feel full!. When I snack on nuts I am full. And nuts are better for you. 

I have decided to do swimming once a aweek and step once a week and have kept to that. Am now trying to fit in yoga 2x a week. That's been the hardest. I haven't manage to go to class. But will try tomorrow. 

Yes, tomorrow will be a good. Day. There is a party I HAVE to go to with my mother but I will keep to protein. Tomorrow will be a good day. 

Today is a good day too. No sugar. Just fat and protein. Tonight is a curry but I'm going to stay away from the bread. Might have a bit of rice... But the sugar thing will be okay today. 

How has your day been?


----------



## lama321

Hi Lucky,

Hmm interesting... I can eat packets and packets of nuts and they never seem to fill me up. But my relationship with sugar is I like a little something sweet and then I feel finished eating and satisfied.. I quickly feel sick if I eat too much sweet stuff but I really struggle to stop eating without something sweet. 

I do know I reach for the buscuits when I need a snack though and I like chocolate spread for breakfast  I haven't done the smoothy's in a while but am on freshly squeezed orange juice for brekky at the mo... oranges are so cheap here in Chile but very hard to buy fruit juice without added sugar here. I mainly drink sparkling water though so that must have cut some sugat out. 

Went for a good walk today. Really do want to get started on the bike again... hopefully work pressure will ease off next week. At the moment I am always doing something in the evenings work, visa or Christmas related! 

I was reading a book on visualisation last night and apparently there are visulisations for burning fat. I am trying them for the suspected infection and cleaning up the damage. It sounds a little crazy but I think it could work. I'll look it up and post it later.

Hope you had a fun party

Sorry to see that you had to put your plans on hold this month   sending 
positive vibes for the new year


----------



## LuckyE

Hey, I've bought some stuff for making a castor oil pack. Pretty excited to see if it will sort out my fibroids. I am also still on the serrapeptase. 

Looks like I am not having a HSG because Ihave to pay for it! I thought it was free as my GP gave me a referral but I've just got a bill for the consultation in the post!! But also quite a few consultants say I don't need it as the blockage isn't a hydrosalphinx. I would have liked to see if the serrapeptase has worked, that's all.

Well, If you don't overdose on the sweet things, can you keep down to 30g of sugar? My problem is I overdose but over christmas (24-26th) I am going to say keep to 60g of sugar. My sister is going to make some delicious desserts! I will also keep up the exercise.

Yes, I am reading the secret at the moment. Positive thoughts and visualisation! 

Yes, I was disappointed not to cycle this month but I am seeing it as a good thing as I can get a scratch in before hand for next month, I can lose a few pounds, and I WILL have more than 1 follicle! Belief! belief! belief!


----------



## LuckyE

Sorry, I was going to ask, how are you doing your packs? i feel overwhelmed a bit. Do you keep your wool towel in a jar?


----------



## lama321

Ooh that is a good idea.. I was keeping it in a bag in the fridge (probably not so good an idea!)

I soaked the wool in castor oil, then I fold it and place it on my tummy. I then place a hot water bottle inside a plastic food bag to protect it and place that on top.


----------



## LuckyE

Something seemed to be working last night with the castor oil pack as I was feeling odd in my stomach. (TMI alert) This morning I had very mild AF pains and expelled some gunk. I am hoping my fibroids will start shrinking.  Have you had any results? I am really looking forward to doing it again.

Hmm. It's going to be tough over christmas so I am not going to kill myself. I am going to keep up with the exercise. Then from the 26th start the whole 30 - 30 day cleanse. which will also help shrink my fibroids.

Apparently sugar feeds my fibroids. So this might be the only way to cut it out!!


----------



## lama321

Yeah I feel stuff happening... you need to be careful not to keep it on too long though. Sounds like you timed it right  Hope it helps.

Sounds like you have a good incentive to cut out sugar after Christmas. 

I am very confused right now, light spotting on Sat, very noticable spotting Sun/Mon and today very little... have no idea when I ovulated (I thought it was Fri 29th Nov but can't have been!). I was rather deflated last month with not having better results but spotting was probably better than this month (warning TMI I have been through all the kinds of spotting I think, pink brown and red). Just wish I knew what it was related to... hormones, lining, infection...

I will use castor packs when AF arrives and see if I can clean things out  bit. At least I think I am getting close to accepting I need the lap and possibly hystero too.

On the plus side I have no idea when I ovulated!!! usually I can't miss it.. perhpas the antibiotics did help. I noticed ovulation was much less painful the last time I took antibotics... doc said must be a coincidence!


----------



## LuckyE

are you having the lap/hystero because of the spotting? I hope it's nothing serious but I'm sure it must be worrying.  .

Yes! I have to do something about the sugar! I get symptoms if I eat wheat/sugar eg. dodgy tummy, sore tendons... so lord knows what it's doing to my eggs! Anyway, hopefully it'll be a good start for my next IVF cycle. ANd it's only 30 days... I can do 30 days without sugar, surely??


----------



## lama321

I was advised to have a lap to see what damage the chlamydia had done. HSG didn't look good. Now I am back in Chile my doctor here wants to repeat the HSG before doing the lap. It costs me to get the lap done here but he will do everything that needs doing in one op... scary that when I wake up I might have no tubes left 

I also wanted a hystero becuase of the spotting I suspect the chlamydia has caused scarring in the uterus too but I am a bit nervous about getting that done as it can make things worse if you don't have an experienced doctor. My doctor was not keen either, saying he would only recommend one if the HSG showed abnormalities in my uterus lke it not expanding.... well that was when I realised that that is exactly what I saw on the other HSG. The doc in the UK just said my uterus was tilted so that is why it looked that way.

My biggest fear is that something goes wrong in the operation. I already have an amazing son and I am really scared of anything happening to me because of him. Some days I wonder if it is worth it.. I know it is fairly low risk but there is probably more chance of death than winning the lottery and that just sounds scary! But my wee boy is so keen to have a sibling that it makes me want to try, but I am really not sure if I can ever get pregnant again now. If I do go ahead with IVF I would like to do egg sharing... I want something good to come of this and it would be nice to think if it works for the other person then when I am getting older there might still be a chance my son might get to have a biological sibling. 

Sorry big pouring out of stuff... feeling a bit crap at the mo... working till 2/3am lots of nights doesn't help!

I think it is good to have a short term goal.. if you know that after 30 days then you can eat sugar again should be a bit more bearable! Go for it  Good luck

AF arrived yesterday so I did the castor oil pack but AF is still dissappointinly light. Will keep doing the castor oil for 3 consecutive nights and will start the serrapeptase again. The only thing it I feel crap when I stop the serrapeptase...


----------



## LuckyE

Hey Lama. How are you doing? I hope you are feeling better.  

Do you feel safe having the op in Chile? Can you not have the op in the UK? So on your HSG in the UK you didn't see the uterus expanding when they pumped the fluid through it?

It is sooo scary to have an op like htat. I know. If I cycle in Greece again they reccomend a hysteroscopy. I didn't like the other one. I had. When i woke I couldn't breathe properly. I thought I was a gonner. So I am a bit scared but I am sure it will be fine. And it will be fine with you.

I think parents always have that fear about things happening to them as they need to protect their children. I think it's natural. I don't know how I'll be able to cope when I have a kid and I'll be sending it to nursery. I'll be having panic attacks if it's out of my sight! 

Egg sharing sounds amazing. It's highly likely that I'll need eggs eventually. So I know what a great gift that is. Would you do that in Chile or the UK?

I had a wedding the other day and got really drunk. It was nice. Not good for the sugar thing though. Today will be a good day. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## LuckyE

Oh, I am still on the serrapeptase & turmeric for inflammation. I am going for a scan in 2 weeks time to see if my fibroids have shrunk. I will let you know the outcome. I do have to cut back on sugar for them though and feel really positive about that at the moment. Christmas eve and day will be tough but I feel strong


----------



## lama321

Hi Lucky,

How is it going?

I have thrown all rules out the window for these days  Sugar and alcohol bring it on... will get back on track post New Year. Needed to have some fun and forget about it all.

Still doing visulisations and want to use the serrapeptase but keep forgetting before I eat in the morning.

I think the docs in Chile are as good as those in the UK. I worry that there is more likelihood they will remove the tubes as that would generate more money for them. The advantages are that they will do a hysteroscopy at the same time here at the lap. I don't think the NHS would offer me that and I would probably need two ops in the UK, one investigation and then one to ge the tube out. The cost might be higher than we thought before however and I have just realised that our insurance is crap and if there are complications then we could be billed for a lot of money if things go a bit wrong here (we were told before there was a cap on how much we would be liable for). So that is a big worry.

That is right my uterus did not expand much when the fluid went through on the HSG but I didn't know to look for that then. Will check more on the next one. Hopefully I can even get a video of it. They will at least give me pictures here to take away.

Well done you for keeping it up for those fibroids... how is it going? Fingers crossed they are getting smaller. You should do visulisations too, here is one for fibroids

http://www.chanchalcabrera.com/visualation-for-fibroids/

Good luck, hope you are having a nice festive period,

Lama


----------



## LuckyE

Thank you for my lovely christmas present. i shall visualise when I am doing a castor oil pack. Have also ordered some apple cider vinegar and black strap molasses to take for the next 3 months. 

Yes, I have been out of control but now christmas is over and so is the new year. And it was all lovely. I feel full of excitement for the new year. More this year than any. So good things have to come. 

When will you come to a decision as to when you'll go for your hysteroscopy? 

AFM I will cycle this month but I am not sure where either!! UK or Greece depends where AF falls.

Happy New Year Lama. May it bring everything you want and more. 

Love LuckyE


----------



## lama321

Thanks,

Happy New Year to you too Lucky. 

Sending positive vibes your way, may 2015 be kind to you and may all your dreams come true  



With love, Lama


----------



## deedee_spark

Hi,

Can I join this? I am back on the sugar free tomorrow. I'll still have low GI carbs...

Also, I also am on the serrapeptase, ACV, black molassis (occasionally) and nakkotinase. I have/had a 17mm fibroid. During my last scan in December, they couldn't see it. I have been taking the serrapeptase and ACV since the summer, and only recently added nakkotinase. I also did the castor oil packs for a while but got confused about when I should do them, i.e during period or after, so I have now stopped.

I wish you all healthy pregnancies in 2014. I hope your all doing well with your treatment.

Sugar free from tomorrow.... Having a veg juice detox day to clear out my digestive system.


xx


----------



## LuckyE

deedee_spark how lovely to hear that your treatment worked. I know it will work for me too. I have read on the internet that ACV works as well as serrapeptase. I have booked a scan on Tuesday to see if my fibroids have gone down. I have 7 of them ranging from about 17mm - 37 mm so I need them reducing!! 

Yes, I don't know when not to do castor oil. i have heard not to do when AF is due so I have stopped these last few days. 

Well done on the detox day. Looks good. Is it part of nutribullet?

I was meant to start the sugar free thing on the 1st and it was going well till I was struck down by what I presume is the norovirus so have been passing (TMI) horrible stuff from both ends.   I can't really eat anything rich except crackers and coke life (with salt) to balance my electrolytes. I think the worst has gone though. 

So in the next few days we'll see what I can stomach. 

Hope you're alright Lama.


----------



## deedee_spark

LuckyE - Good luck with your scan. Fingers crossed the fibroids have gone down. 

I read in one source 'Making Babies' that castor oil should be used only during AF, but another source I read said it should only be used at the end of AF and for a few days later (if TTC). 

Yes, I had a nutribullet/juicing day yesterday. It was actually quite hard after Christmas, but I am sure my digestion has thanked me. 

I read that sugar free is really important for TTC - something to do with creating better eggs because of insulin... Something like that. 

I hope you feel better after the norovirus - such a horrible bug. Well done for being able to consume something whilst you were ill.

x


----------



## lama321

Welcome Deedee

Ooh good luck with the scan Lucky! Fingers crossed you will get some rewrds for all your hard work, sorry to hear you have been ill.

I had read you should be careful of castor oil packs during your period as it can make them heavier.. I wish! For me I don't suffer from this and the person that did my accupuncture said the period is the most important time to do things that clean the system out. So for me AF seems one of the best times to do castor oil packs... but yes there is conflicting information. I wouldn't use post ovulation, pre-AF thought as I think it causes your body to try and expell things.

Good luck girls, think I am hanging my head in shame on the sugar front. Going to put my HSG off too... my parents are here and I just want to have a fun month  Also we are travelling most of the days when I could have the HSG.
But don't think I can risk the lap here in Chile so no rush for the HSG.

Keep up the good work girls, keep those fibroids shrinking and vanishing 

Lama x


----------



## LuckyE

Lama - will you have your lap in the UK then if you can't risk it in Chile?

I will be back on the castor oil packs after egg collection and ACV. I feel sick at the thought. 

AFM - had my scan. 
Drum roll please...

ALL my 7 fibroids now average under 3cm. For me - that means they have shrunk. I am very pleased. It's annoying that they'll grow when I cycle but I feel very comforted that I can bust them when it's time for me to do an egg transfer.

Can't believe I'm cycling this monht. I have had such a terrible diet. I am trying to force the protein down. want to gag. But have to cycle this month as I have 4 follies, which is a result for me.


----------



## lama321

Hi Lucky,

That sounds like great news, 4 follies and your fibroids are shrinking too 

Keeping everything crossed for you!

Yes I will arrange a lap once I am back in the UK, hopefully it will be around end June. Keeping everything crossed I can convince them to take out my blocked tube during that op and not make me go through another one. But doubt they will do the hysteroscopy or if they do they probably won't actually do anything.

Are you cycling in the UK Lucky?

Everything crossed for you! I can't imagine what it will be like when I start IVF... guessing that will not be till 2016 though. 

xxx


----------



## deedee_spark

Well done LuckyE. A great achievement. Do you think they will disappear completely? The doctor never confirmed mine had gone - gone. He just said he couldn't see them on the scan. They've been on ALL the other scans. Will you continue the regime (ACV, serrapeptase, e.t.c) during your cycle?

Lama321 - Have a fun few months. Enjoy your time not thinking about HSGs. 

Everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## LuckyE

Hiya, no I won't do the ACV during the cycle. But I will do it once I've had egg collection.

Lama - will be cycling in Greece. I just dont feel that comfortable with my UK clinic. Wish I hadn't transferred my sperm there but it's there now.

I am looking into buying a 3 day juice cleanse. I find it hard to do all the mixing in the morning. I was thinking that could kick of my low sugar thing which I'll start once I'm back from Greece. I do have a nutribullet but the thought of doing greens/ spinach makes me feel ill.


----------



## LuckyE

Hey guys, how's it going?


----------

